# The new coats & LT discussion



## Wickel (Nov 30, 2018)

With the release of these 8 new coats, the ACC subreddit is blowing up since people are very frustrated and angry. For several reasons:

- The more feminine looking coats are more expensive. The more masculine looking coats are 90LT, whereas the feminine coats go for 120 or 150LTs. There is already a discussion going on in real life over this situation - which is being dubbed the "pink tax": when an item aimed for women costs more than that same item aimed for men (like razor blades). Players are angry that the pink tax is now making it's way into Animal Crossing.

- Either way, the prizes of all coats seem absurdly high. If you were to spend money to buy leaf tickets - you would spend between 5 and 7 dollars for one single coat. If you want to get all coats, that will be 900 leaf tickets in total. That's about 30 dollars.

- Not one single coat is craftable with bells and items. Longer term players complain they have nothing to use their bells and materials on. 

The release of these coats sparked a larger discussion on the way LTs are starting to dominate the game. In the last three days, 21 items came out that can only be purchased using leaf tickets. November was the first month ever where more than half of the new content was obtainable only through LTs.


*I was wondering what your opinion is in this matter? What do you think about the coat situation? Do you think too many items are LT content only, or do you understand that Nintendo needs to make money too? Do you spend money on this game? Do you think the LT items will have something to do with the new switch game coming out? I'm curious to hear what you have to say!*


Personally, I do not spend money on this game. Mostly because I think LT are _way_ overpriced. I do not mind spending money on free, mobile games every now and then to support the producer. But in this case, if I spend about 5 euro's, there's still nothing interesting I can buy with that. Apart from that, I think nintendo is quite generous with the amount of LTs they hand out to us for free - at least compared to other games. As a F2P player, I knew I would never be able to obtain all items. My goal for every event is to at least obtain all the LTs available.
I try to save them up to get something I really want, but I'm sad to miss out on so many cool items. For example, I really wanted two of the coats but I really don't think they're worth it.

The thing that strikes me the most, is that as a new player, there is no way to obtain the items from older events except through stamp trade. I would love to have the christmas tree from last year, and even though I understand that they won't just hand it out to us. I wouldn't mind paying some LTs for it. However, the stamp trade to get old items seems a bit crazy. To obtain one item, I'd need between 1-3 stamp cards. To get a full card, I'd need to spend 500LTs. So if I want something that's worth 3 cards, I'll have to spend 1500LTs - the equivalent of 50 dollars. This seems extremely excessive.


----------



## Laureline (Nov 30, 2018)

I’ll admit I’m a little peeved that the coats cost 150 leaf tickets. A coat is not something I want to spend that many tickets on especially when it’s seasonal.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2018)

I’m not too happy that the cute pink coat I want is 150 leaf tickets.  90, which is what the dress for the anniversary event cost, is much more reasonable.  Nintendo seems to know that the target audience of this game is females, considering most of the fortune cookies and events are very feminine in nature.  It’s quite sad that this game is becoming so leaf ticket-oriented.  My eyes lit up when I saw that frilly, princessy coat and I’m sure lots of other peoples’ did as well.  If I was that disappointed about the cost, I can only imagine how a younger player who has no way of buying leaf tickets must feel.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 30, 2018)

I have no problem spending money on this game, and I?ve already spent quite a bit, but the coats do seem a bit expensive. I might buy the mod parka, I haven?t decided yet.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 30, 2018)

Even though I don?t care for the female outerwear, I?m definitely upset for those who really love that style. It?s a bit unfair to us to make it that high; the ?mens? coats should?ve been marked between 60-80 LT and the ?womens? at 70-80 LT. And, honestly, even those prices for one outfit are ridiculous.

I tend to like mens fashion more, so my favorites are definitely the Chesterfield coats (preferably the biege one). So, if I?m able to save enough in time then I?ll buy that one. I?ve been trying to buy more cookies in hopes of getting the one item I want though. *sigh*


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 30, 2018)

Times like this really make me wish it was possible try on these clothes before you make them. I made the red fur coat for my manager then decided I didn't like it all that much, switched right back to the Toy Day tuxedo, which was then replaced with the evening gown and fascinator (no idea why I'm so picky with clothes suddenly, I went like 4 months without changing anything once)


----------



## koopasta (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah, this peeves me. I love that red coat so much but IDK if I'll get enough LTs to make it. Hopefully the events will give you a crap ton. This game is turning into every other mobile game where you have to give them money for everything? What's next, using LTs to unlock new villagers?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2018)

One thing I thought about this right away, was I wondered how much the terrains will be, given that two of the coats are 3/4 the price of the most expensive Halloween terrain.

Anyhow, I feel as if this situation repeats a lot in some matter.


----------



## koopasta (Nov 30, 2018)

Seriously, why couldn't we craft them? They're not some special holiday item, so I don't understand why Nintendo is treating this as some kind of holy grail. I wouldn't have cared if they cost like 500 cotton or something ridiculous to craft. I'm currently using my LTs trying to get Fortune Cookie sets and new terrains. As much as I love that red coat, it's just not worth 150 LTs.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 30, 2018)

koopasta said:


> Seriously, why couldn't we craft them? They're not some special holiday item, so I don't understand why Nintendo is treating this as some kind of holy grail. I wouldn't have cared if they cost like 500 cotton or something ridiculous to craft. I'm currently using my LTs trying to get Fortune Cookie sets and new terrains. As much as I love that red coat, it's just not worth 150 LTs.



Agreed. A little coat that you can only wear/maybe decorate in ONE room of your campsite/camper/cabin isn’t worth it. I’d rather spend my LT’s on terrain or special cookies. Heck, I could buy three special cookies for the price of one of those frilly coats. That’s kind of messed up. >_>


----------



## Marte (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm a bit bummed out. I really want that red coat, but I'm saving up my tickets right now. I wish they were possible to get in the flower event or something, but oh well. The coat designs are lovely tho.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2018)

koopasta said:


> Seriously, why couldn't we craft them? They're not some special holiday item, so I don't understand why Nintendo is treating this as some kind of holy grail. I wouldn't have cared if they cost like 500 cotton or something ridiculous to craft. I'm currently using my LTs trying to get Fortune Cookie sets and new terrains. As much as I love that red coat, it's just not worth 150 LTs.



Agreed.  And if leaf tickets were absolutely necessary then at least price them at 50 or something.  The upcoming white gothic rose cookie looks like something I?ll enjoy a lot, so I?ll just save my leaf tickets for that.  Who needs a stupid coat with a bow on it anyway?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2018)

I gave them some feedback on the subject, and I’d encourage you guys to do the same.


----------



## Flare (Nov 30, 2018)

It significantly annoys me that the male coats look significantly worse than the female coats, much like all male clothing in the past.

Kinda wish Nintendo would pay more attention to the male players of Animal Crossing when it comes to clothes... (and the higher pricing for the female clothes is really uncalled for.)


----------



## auroral (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm so glad this is being talked about. I was just ranting about this to a friend this morning. Though at the time, I didn't even notice the feminine coats cost so much more than the masculine ones, and now I'm angry all over again. As a free-to-play player, it's SO hard to earn leaf tickets as it is. Leaf tickets are too hard to earn. Items that require leaf tickets require too many. 
When I was more financially stable, I was more than willing to pay for premium currency in apps that I liked, so long as I felt the prices were fair, and I was getting my money's worth. I've never felt that way in PC, and at the rate things are going, I don't think I ever will. As frustrating as it is to grind for the few leaf tickets I currently get, I'd be even more frustrated having to pay so much for a singular item.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 30, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I gave them some feedback on the subject, and I’d encourage you guys to do the same.





Submitted mine. Took maybe 10 minutes. Thanks for mentioning this!


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 30, 2018)

It?s all a big cash grab and I really dislike this trend !


----------



## koopasta (Nov 30, 2018)

I honestly could care less about the gap between the masculine and feminine coats due to the feminine coats looking significantly better than the masculine ones, but I did complain about LTs suddenly being the main currency.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm really upset about how damn greedy Nintendo is, again. For a while it seemed that they were letting up a little and giving leaf tickets more freely. Remember when they used to give you 20 leaf tickets for the scheduled updates? Where's my 60 leaf tickets at Nintendo?

I wanted to craft multiples for my animals to wear since most of the sweaters are meh but this is just under handed and greedy.


----------



## Neechan (Nov 30, 2018)

I swear while i love the designs, the prices are uncalled for...


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 30, 2018)

I was disappointed upon finding out they are LT only craftables too. My consolation is that Nintendo will likely include these new designs into the next mainline game. At least, I hope they do! I hope it's not exclusive to those who bought them on Pocket Camp.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 30, 2018)

Soti said:


> I was disappointed upon finding out they are LT only craftables too. My consolation is that Nintendo will likely include these new designs into the next mainline game. At least, I hope they do! I hope it's not exclusive to those who bought them on Pocket Camp.



I’ve been holding out hope that the PC items you obtain will be transferable to Switch. Or, like you said and also maybe they’ll be apart of a Gracie collection. Haha


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 30, 2018)

even though i do not buy leaf tickets, nor will i craft any of these coats because the leaf ticket price is too much and c'mon, let me just craft with normal stiff. but yes, the price difference between the 2 coat styles is pretty frustrating.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 1, 2018)

I've noticed many people commenting that the male coats just don't look very nice and I kinda have to disagree? I told myself I'd buy ONE coat because of those prices and while I didn't choose a male coat I would get them if I was allowing myself to buy any more. 

I really don't understand the notion that the male clothing in this game is bad? I really like it - I love the first anni tuxedo shirts and the Toy Day tux is cute too. 95% of the time my character runs around in purple high tops, a skirt and some shirt that is aimed at males (despite being a female). Idk I feel it works well. 

The coats prices are a whole different issue, but since the idea seems prevalent here I just wanted to throw in my two cents about male clothing in general, because I think its a whole lot better than some people say.


----------



## Wickel (Dec 1, 2018)

I actually really like the male coats as well! I don't think they necessarily look bad. In fact, it's the male coats that are able to wear the skirt/pants underneath, right? Not the female coats? Then you could say they even put more effort into designing those than the female ones.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 1, 2018)

How do they look like?

Stinks to hear that, about the prices I mean.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> How do they look like?
> 
> Stinks to hear that, about the prices I mean.



https://imgur.com/a/ETewDiL


----------



## koopasta (Dec 1, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> I really don't understand the notion that the male clothing in this game is bad? I really like it - I love the first anni tuxedo shirts and the Toy Day tux is cute too. 95% of the time my character runs around in purple high tops, a skirt and some shirt that is aimed at males (despite being a female). Idk I feel it works well.



It's not that I don't like "male" clothing in general, heck, I'm currently wearing the Toy Day tux with the autumnal skirt and love it! I don't mind the mod parkas, probably because one of  them looks like the Inkling  Parka from Splatoon, bu the chesterfield coats have no appeal to me whatsoever.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 1, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> I've noticed many people commenting that the male coats just don't look very nice and I kinda have to disagree? I told myself I'd buy ONE coat because of those prices and while I didn't choose a male coat I would get them if I was allowing myself to buy any more.
> 
> I really don't understand the notion that the male clothing in this game is bad? I really like it - I love the first anni tuxedo shirts and the Toy Day tux is cute too. 95% of the time my character runs around in purple high tops, a skirt and some shirt that is aimed at males (despite being a female). Idk I feel it works well.
> 
> The coats prices are a whole different issue, but since the idea seems prevalent here I just wanted to throw in my two cents about male clothing in general, because I think its a whole lot better than some people say.



I was one of the few commenting here that I loved the male coats more than the female ones, haha. They’re really suave-looking and just as detailed as the female coats, but yeah the prices are insane in general.

- - - Post Merge - - -



koopasta said:


> It's not that I don't like "male" clothing in general, heck, I'm currently wearing the Toy Day tux with the autumnal skirt and love it! I don't mind the mod parkas, probably because one of  them looks like the Inkling  Parka from Splatoon, bu the chesterfield coats have no appeal to me whatsoever.




Aw, the Chesterfield coats are my favorite! I understand your opinion though. It’s interesting to read what people like and don’t like. :>


----------



## koopasta (Dec 1, 2018)

No longer talking about the coats, this does worry me a lot. As someone who doesn't plan on getting AC Switch and has played New Leaf to death, PC is really all I have until I buy AC GCN. I don't want such a great game pecome a pay-to-play game. They ARE generous with LTs, but if you have to make easily craftable items only available with LTs, at least make things such as Fortune Cookies and terrains cheaper.


----------



## Biyaya (Dec 1, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> I?ve been holding out hope that the PC items you obtain will be transferable to Switch. Or, like you said and also maybe they?ll be apart of a Gracie collection. Haha



That'd be really neat! Gracie needs more collections. I think it'd make his/her shop more interesting, and a lot of the new items look pretty impressive and could fit in the designer shop well.

- ? - - ♦ - - ? -​
And I agree with you guys about the male apparel. The male coats look like just as much work as the female ones to make, besides the chesterfield one, which looks much simpler. I find it odd that they cost the same as the parka, not that they aren't nice. I feel like the pink tax really is applicable here, which is so odd to me. I'd probably put the fur coat and parka at the same price, or the parka at 120 with the short trench. -BUT, I'm pretty content with the parka being cheaper. It's the only one I bought.  I digress. Really, I think aesthetic excellence is more subjective. My character typically sports the men's wear more than women's too.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 2, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> https://imgur.com/a/ETewDiL



Wow, I love that red one... don't tell me this one is the leaf tickets.

Too bad I'm going to miss it, having trouble trying to get my hands on a new tablet.
Seriously, why did they decided to do this update around this time!
Can't wait till I can rate the app again! >=[


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> Wow, I love that red one... don't tell me this one is the leaf tickets.
> 
> Too bad I'm going to miss it, having trouble trying to get my hands on a new tablet.
> Seriously, why did they decided to do this update around this time!
> Can't wait till I can rate the app again! >=[



Yup...the masculine coats are 90 leaf tickets, the coat and skirt combos are 120 leaf tickets, and the adorable one pieces with bows are an insane 150 leaf tickets.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 2, 2018)

Some of my friends have the red/pink coats and... It just hurts


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2018)

koopasta said:


> Some of my friends have the red/pink coats and... It just hurts



Same here and let me just say they look elegant AF ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2018)

I have 960 leaf tickets and honestly most of the stuff in this game I won't spend them on. I saw the coats as a waste anyways, since my player is a male and a lot of the items in-game seem too girly anyways.

I think the only thing I've bought for leaf tickets recently was two Hopkins cookies, but I absolutely will not spend them on something like a coat. Why do that when I can get the watermelon shirt (which is way cuter) for a really cheap about of bells??


----------



## Dracule (Dec 2, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have 960 leaf tickets and honestly most of the stuff in this game I won't spend them on. I saw the coats as a waste anyways, since my player is a male and a lot of the items in-game seem too girly anyways.
> 
> I think the only thing I've bought for leaf tickets recently was two Hopkins cookies, but I absolutely will not spend them on something like a coat. Why do that when I can get the watermelon shirt (which is way cuter) for a really cheap about of bells??



That’s some serious willpower, lol. I would not have lasted, which is why I currently have 5 Leaf Tickets. It’s sad that there isn’t as much representation for males who play AC (or those who play on male characters); especially in Pocket Camp. The menswear is very stylish to me (I caved and bought a Chesterfield coat with my extra LTs, but it looks great on), so it also depends on your taste in clothing.


----------



## biker (Dec 3, 2018)

I agree about the prices, they are absurdly high but I bought almost all coats since I only use my LTs to buy clothing and accessories anyway.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 3, 2018)

When event items cost leaf tickets, I usually don't bother getting them. I think I only bought something once or twice, but that was because I had a bunch of leaf tickets at the time. I don't spend money on this game and lately I have been using my leaf tickets on the Halloween items. I assume the girly coats cost more because they are dresses and the other coats are shorter. I still think they both cost a lot of leaf tickets though. There should be at least a couple available through a game challenge.


----------



## RNRita (Dec 5, 2018)

This is the same across the board. I was so excited to get so many leaf tickets because I wanted to, finally, get some good stuff from the cookies, I, also, bought leaf tickets when they were on the good special price. (Tried to buy again but they were sold out) I used, leaf tickets to purchase the five cookies and got two of one thing, two of another, and then one decent thing. I decided to use 50 more and got a third of the one item!!!! So now I see the coats and my skinflint hands won’t buy even though I think they are cute. I’m afraid to waste my tickets on more cookies. I have bought every cookie for bells and have spent countless leaf tickets and have only been able to get two scrapbook memories!!!!! Not a good ratio of wins.
So now I don’t know what is really worth the spending. 
On another note, I constantly see items in other people’s cmapsites that I have NO idea where they came from. I’ve been playing since this first came out...


----------



## biker (Dec 5, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yup...the masculine coats are 90 leaf tickets, the coat and skirt combos are 120 leaf tickets, and the adorable one pieces with bows are an insane 150 leaf tickets.



Actually I didn't realize that until you mentioned, the one-piece coats are 150? I'm pretty sure I payed 120..... Or am I crazy?


----------



## biker (Dec 5, 2018)

RNRita said:


> This is the same across the board. I was so excited to get so many leaf tickets because I wanted to, finally, get some good stuff from the cookies, I, also, bought leaf tickets when they were on the good special price. (Tried to buy again but they were sold out) I used, leaf tickets to purchase the five cookies and got two of one thing, two of another, and then one decent thing. I decided to use 50 more and got a third of the one item!!!! So now I see the coats and my skinflint hands won?t buy even though I think they are cute. I?m afraid to waste my tickets on more cookies. I have bought every cookie for bells and have spent countless leaf tickets and have only been able to get two scrapbook memories!!!!! Not a good ratio of wins.
> So now I don?t know what is really worth the spending.
> *On another note, I constantly see items in other people?s cmapsites that I have NO idea where they came from. I?ve been playing since this first came out...*



When I feel lost about it as well, I usually check the wikia about the items. I started playing it around February so I did lose some nice stuff as well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

biker said:


> Actually I didn't realize that until you mentioned, the one-piece coats are 150? I'm pretty sure I payed 120..... Or am I crazy?



There are two different feminine coats: one that consists of a short coat and a skirt, and one that’s just a long coat with a bow on the front.  The short coats with skirts cost 120, and the long coats with bows cost 150.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also coat doesn’t even look like a word anymore lmao


----------



## biker (Dec 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There are two different feminine coats: one that consists of a short coat and a skirt, and one that’s just a long coat with a bow on the front.  The short coats with skirts cost 120, and the long coats with bows cost 150.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also coat doesn’t even look like a word anymore lmao



I checked that later and yeah you are right, the one piece coats are 150, I bought them just after release so I probably saw the price wrong.

I'm so rich that I don't even check the prices  (lol jk)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2018)

I’m not really looking forward to these items.

I have 275 LTs. And I’m going to be saving them for the holiday terrain coming soon.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 6, 2018)

Kinda going back on what I said earlier - Tried it on and I sorta love my red coat now. Still totally think it's put at a ridiculous price, def not worth 150 tickets... but I do like it a lot now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

Gonna see what the white gothic rose items are like and if they're not anything I need I'll probably buy the pink one tbh.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Gonna see what the white gothic rose items are like and if they're not anything I need I'll probably buy the pink one tbh.



I’m hoping the styling of the items are a bit different, so it adds more variety. I missed the Gothic Rose event. Dx


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 6, 2018)

god, no. _please_ dont bring politics into an animal crossing game... its just like how certain items cost more bells than others, but nobody complains about that. it's simply a game, so the solution is: if you want it, buy it, if you don't, don't buy it. nobody is forcing you to buy the coats. they're not even that cute imo, not really worth it, but that's just what i think

EDIT: on a somewhat related note, i think this is only the start. ACC is strating to get really, really LT heavy. im willing to bet one day items that cost bells will suddenly start costing leaf tickets. like only _super_ basic, start of the game items will be obtainable with bells. i do wish nintendo wasn't going this direction, but what else can you expect from a free-to-start mobile game? unfortunately they're all like this.


----------



## nanpan (Dec 6, 2018)

Like most free to play games, they depend on in-app purchases. It costs money to keep an app running and constantly updating it as much as they do.

 I'm a little sad they didn't add any craftable coats though because they should give us the option to do so if you ask me, those who like the game enough will buy the coat they want using real money even if they add a craftable version. 

Overall, yes it is lame but most of us won't stop playing the game for that reason. We have to keep in mind that we will keep seeing more and more in-app purchases thrown in our face. We should also understand that this is a company and they need to make a profit somehow to continue the game, therefore I'm not mad I get it. 

But if you're going to charge leaf tickets, those coats better have some type of animation coming with them!!


----------



## biker (Dec 7, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> god, no. _please_ dont bring politics into an animal crossing game... its just like how certain items cost more bells than others, but nobody complains about that. it's simply a game, so the solution is: if you want it, buy it, if you don't, don't buy it. nobody is forcing you to buy the coats. they're not even that cute imo, not really worth it, but that's just what i think
> 
> EDIT: on a somewhat related note, i think this is only the start. ACC is strating to get really, really LT heavy. im willing to bet one day items that cost bells will suddenly start costing leaf tickets. like only _super_ basic, start of the game items will be obtainable with bells. i do wish nintendo wasn't going this direction, but what else can you expect from a free-to-start mobile game? unfortunately they're all like this.



That's what I've been telling for a while, but people rather not believe ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

I personally just bought the green mod parka and like it a lot more than any of the feminine coats. Once again, I'm biased since it looks like Splatoon's Inkling Parka, but I like how it's not a dress like the feminine coats, so I can wear any skirt or pants with it. Usually the only dresses I wear in the game are the long ones.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 7, 2018)

nanpan said:


> Like most free to play games, they depend on in-app purchases. It costs money to keep an app running and constantly updating it as much as they do.
> 
> I'm a little sad they didn't add any craftable coats though because they should give us the option to do so if you ask me, those who like the game enough will buy the coat they want using real money even if they add a craftable version.
> 
> ...



I get it :T. I definitely agree that offering both bell-craftable items for events and the LT-craftable ones is a fairer way for those who can?t get LTs so easily. I would also like some special perk from LT clothes like you said, LOL! Goodness, make me fly around my camp with those magically expensive coats  if you?re gonna try to charge me 150 LTs. ∧( 'Θ' )∧


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2018)

*Glances at my 161 leaf tickets*

*Turns attention to sweet pink fur coat*

"You'd better hope that white gothic rose cookie sucks, because otherwise you're not getting a single ticket out of me"


----------



## Dracule (Dec 7, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Glances at my 161 leaf tickets*
> 
> *Turns attention to sweet pink fur coat*
> 
> "You'd better hope that white gothic rose cookie sucks, because otherwise you're not getting a single ticket out of me"



Girl, I caved too. Bought me a Chesterfield coat and it’ll be what I wear pretty much all winter/spring. LOL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Girl, I caved too. Bought me a Chesterfield coat and it’ll be what I wear pretty much all winter/spring. LOL



I want to cave sooo bad but I'm afraid I'll regret it. XD


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I want to cave sooo bad but I'm afraid I'll regret it. XD



I was afraid of caving, too. I finally had enough to buy one coat and went for the mod parka.. but honestly I don't regret it and I really hope I can save up more LTs to get the other color! But still, 90 LTs isn't 150, so I can understand your struggle. I do recommend waiting until the white gothic rose cookies come out, but then again, many people I see chose the red coat rather than the pink, so I think you'd stand out!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2018)

koopasta said:


> I was afraid of caving, too. I finally had enough to buy one coat and went for the mod parka.. but honestly I don't regret it and I really hope I can save up more LTs to get the other color! But still, 90 LTs isn't 150, so I can understand your struggle. I do recommend waiting until the white gothic rose cookies come out, but then again, many people I see chose the red coat rather than the pink, so I think you'd stand out!



When it first came out I thought I just wanted it because it was "there" since I'm obsessive about collecting things.  But I've seen it on a couple of my friends and I have determined that I can see myself wearing it quite often.  If the white gothic rose cookie doesn't have super cute clothes then I'll buy it for sure.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

Another thing that made me accept this "issue" more is that Pocket Camp doesn't spam us with ads like a lot of free-to-play games do. One reason may be that Nintendo is making it and not some third-party, obscure game developers, but if I have to fork over a few bucks to buy a coat, so be it. At least I'm not being told to play Game of War every three seconds.


----------



## Warrior (Dec 7, 2018)

The problem with the game is not that items cost leaf tickets. It's how little leaf tickets you get for your real life money. 

I honestly think most players would have no problems pouring maybe 5 bucks a week into this game if it was 1 cent = 1 leaf ticket. 

I honestly think the current model of cookies and other items would not be a problem if the leaf tickets were cheaper. This is not something that can be fixed now however. And all I hope is that this stupid game and it's practices are kept far, far way from the mainline franchise.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 7, 2018)

Warrior said:


> The problem with the game is not that items cost leaf tickets. It's how little leaf tickets you get for your real life money.
> 
> I honestly think most players would have no problems pouring maybe 5 bucks a week into this game if it was 1 cent = 1 leaf ticket.
> 
> I honestly think the current model of cookies and other items would not be a problem if the leaf tickets were cheaper. This is not something that can be fixed now however. And all I hope is that this stupid game and it's practices are kept far, far way from the mainline franchise.



Great point made. I just re-checked the LT pricing: 30 LTs for $0.99 and 20 LTs for $0.99 at the regular price. Seriously? Only 20/30 Leaf Tickets for almost an entire dollar is too disproportionate in currency. I don’t mind spending money on Pocket Camp and helping the developers at all, I just want a fairer distribution somehow. :T

I agree with your last statement for sure. The Switch AC will most likely be $60 since that’s about the set-price for Nintendo’s Switch games. Also, I think quite a few people will be saving up for a Switch solely for Animal Crossing (maybe not a lot, but I know that my brother plans to get it). I hope they don’t apply the Leaf Ticket system in the Switch game. I’d much prefer something similar to the Amiibo cards where you could get an entire “special” collection of items from an RV card perhaps; but maybe they’d apply it in a digital format to make it easier. 

I don’t know... it’s all pretty messy and could improve for the better. :u

- - - Post Merge - - -



koopasta said:


> Another thing that made me accept this "issue" more is that Pocket Camp doesn't spam us with ads like a lot of free-to-play games do. One reason may be that Nintendo is making it and not some third-party, obscure game developers, but if I have to fork over a few bucks to buy a coat, so be it. At least I'm not being told to play Game of War every three seconds.



Haha, very true xD. I do like that it feels more like an actual game than an app. Nintendo has been doing really well with their designs and I enjoy a lot of the game—but hopefully some of the inconveniences or other issues will be taken into consideration.


----------



## Warrior (Dec 7, 2018)

I also felt like making another point. I see an awful lot of people saying things like : don't you want the developers to be able to eat?

Yes, I do, of course. However the individual is not paid based on how much a given item sells. They're paid for their labor, and then the item is sold. If an artist creates assets for a video game, for the most part their pay doesn't increase or decrease much based on how much the game sells. They're paid for their labor, and then the thing sells. The profit is not going into the hands of the creators, it's going up the chain of command. No one is going to be NOT PAID if the game doesn't make money, however people will be laid off and the amount of assets created reduced, we're already seeing this with pocket camp. The game is clearly underperforming so they're scaling back the operation (think of how lackluster recent events have been, the repaints appearing in the cookies, etc).

And if the game does fail, and ceases production.... no one is going to go homeless. They're going to most likely be shuffled back into the deck and put into another job. 

If animal crossing pocket camp is a failed project, and ceases production, it's because that exactly what should happen. People need to stop acting like the developers are babies getting paid in beans which are their only means of sustenance. Animal Crossing Pocket Camp is a bad game. We don't need to reward big faceless corporations for feeding us **** and robbing us blind in the process.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 7, 2018)

Warrior said:


> I also felt like making another point. I see an awful lot of people saying things like : don't you want the developers to be able to eat?
> 
> Yes, I do, of course. However the individual is not paid based on how much a given item sells. They're paid for their labor, and then the item is sold. If an artist creates assets for a video game, for the most part their pay doesn't increase or decrease much based on how much the game sells. They're paid for their labor, and then the thing sells. The profit is not going into the hands of the creators, it's going up the chain of command. No one is going to be NOT PAID if the game doesn't make money, however people will be laid off and the amount of assets created reduced, we're already seeing this with pocket camp. The game is clearly underperforming so they're scaling back the operation (think of how lackluster recent events have been, the repaints appearing in the cookies, etc).
> 
> ...



Thank you for stating this, especially with the last point. Some people keep mentioning things won’t change or that it’s just how free apps work, but it really is not. Corporations can flourish or go bankrupt off of the amount of their consumer purchases; you don’t have to say something won’t or can’t change because it’ll just keep happening. It’s a thought, but not a constructive one.

If prices are unfair or business is disingenuous, that company or company’s product will most likely crumble to the point of cancellation. We as the consumers are not stupid or blind—we, in a sense, are helping to fuel that company’s income and business. There are of course donations and sponsors, but we’re a crucial part in that system. We have a voice and I’m sure—to an extent—that it’s important to Nintendo. No corporation WANTS a product to fail, so by taking feedback and tweaking/revamping their product then it allows for more growth and possibly higher revenue.

Anyways, that’s just my add-on to what you had to say! I hope more people will be willing to send feedback to Nintendo or be more vocal on the company’s social media(s) in the future. If it fails, then like you said, that’s probably for the better.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 7, 2018)

The coats are expensive, absolutely, but they?ve been giving out LT?s left and right with the past few events. That, on top of the special promotions where you could get around 600-some leaf tickets for $8, and around 30 or so  for $0.99, makes it a bit more affordable. I know I sprang on the 600-some LT?s for $8. I view it as this: I have no problems spending money to purchase a game that would be anywhere from $20-60 for a console/PC, so why can I not spend a few dollars here and there on an app game that I?m enjoying? 

I will say, though, it?s a bit troubling that they didn?t have a single coat to be crafted with bells and materials. It would have been nice to have had at least one option for those who can?t purchase LT?s.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 7, 2018)

Soigne said:


> The coats are expensive, absolutely, but they’ve been giving out LT’s left and right with the past few events. That, on top of the special promotions where you could get around 600-some leaf tickets for $8, and around 30 or so  for $0.99, makes it a bit more affordable. I know I sprang on the 600-some LT’s for $8. I view it as this: I have no problems spending money to purchase a game that would be anywhere from $20-60 for a console/PC, so why can I not spend a few dollars here and there on an app game that I’m enjoying?
> 
> I will say, though, it’s a bit troubling that they didn’t have a single coat to be crafted with bells and materials. It would have been nice to have had at least one option for those who can’t purchase LT’s.



Totally get that! I bought that 600 LT package as well; it was actually a pretty fair price, haha. I’m glad they’re giving out more LTs for Christmas and even giving us random special cookies as well! It’s fun and shows a more giving side than what we saw with the Coat Collection.

 I think it’s more that it’s VERY easy to spend more than $20-$60 on Pocket Camp because the special items (which conveniently tend to be very cute or more detailed) are pretty difficult to obtain without spending LTs. I was able to get Goldie’s Library-on-Wheels from a free special cookie (literally was SO HAPPY), so you do have those lucky moments. 

However—and I hate to admit this—I’ve definitely spent more than a Switch game price on LTs so far, so I really like Warrior’s idea with the pricing system for Leaf Tickets. Even if it never happens, I’m glad everyone has been finding some common ground and we can discuss it together.

( Yes, I agree 100% on your last paragraph. Lots of people feel that way too. :[ )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

I feel a bit ashamed of myself because I bought that sweet pink coat as soon as I found out the white gothic rose cookie sucked. However it is just as cute as I imagined and I love it so... *shrug*


----------

